# Z83 Mini PC Audio



## balanga (May 28, 2019)

How do I go about identifying the audio chip on a Z83 Mini PC ?

I looked at The Handbook which recommended running `kldload snd_driver` but that didn't work.

`cat /dev/sndstat`:-

```
No devices installed.
No devices installed from userspace.
```

What to do?


----------



## SirDice (May 29, 2019)

Basically snd_driver isn't a driver at all. It just loads _all_ available soundcard drivers. So if it's not detected at that point it's safe to assume it's an unsupported soundcard.


----------



## balanga (May 29, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Basically snd_driver isn't a driver at all. It just loads _all_ available soundcard drivers. So if it's not detected at that point it's safe to assume it's an unsupported soundcard.



How do I find out what the soundcard is? I guess I need to load Windows.... Not sure if Device Manager will identify the chipset...

I can't find any specsheet which provides details.


----------



## SirDice (May 29, 2019)

balanga said:


> How do I find out what the soundcard is? I guess I need to load Windows.... Not sure if Device Manager will identify the chipset...


You can probably get more information by looking at `pciconf -lv`. It might be a new variation of an existing chipset that uses different identifications.


----------



## balanga (May 29, 2019)

Under Windows Device Manager...

Sound, video and game controllers
---->  ES8316AudCodec Device
----> Intel SST Audio Device (WDM)

I found some Linux links for these, but only one FreeBSD reference. so it looks like my Z83 Mini PC will be quiet for some time.


----------



## Phishfry (May 29, 2019)

What about HDMI audio. Have you tried that?
Scour dmesg real good like the handbook says for HDMI:








						Chapter 8. Multimedia
					

FreeBSD supports a wide variety of sound cards, allowing users to enjoy high fidelity output from a FreeBSD system




					www.freebsd.org
				



`dmesg |grep PCM  & dmesg |grep pcm`


----------



## Lamia (May 30, 2019)

HDMI audio is one option. How about an external card for audio?
I am interested in this topic. What is the decent Mini PC to use as a server running FreeBSD11.x or 12? If I could do without Mac(MiniMac), that would be brilliant. I am to drop it at a co-location site. But if that's one of the reliable devices, I won't argue. I don't want any driver fuss.
Sorry if I am hijacking your thread.


----------



## balanga (May 30, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> `dmesg |grep PCM  & dmesg |grep pcm`



`dmesg  | grep -i pcm` doesn't find anything


----------



## balanga (May 30, 2019)

Lamia said:


> HDMI audio is one option. How about an external card for audio?



Do you mean like this ? Actually I think I may well have one of those. Not sure if FreeBSD drivers exist, but I'll try and dig it out and try it.



> I am interested in this topic. What is the decent Mini PC to use as a server running FreeBSD11.x or 12?



Actually, I've been running FreeNAS on one of these for a couple of years. Brilliant machine.


----------



## Lamia (May 30, 2019)

balanga said:


> Do you mean like this ? Actually I think I may well have one of those. Not sure if FreeBSD drivers exist, but I'll try and dig it out and try it.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I've been running FreeNAS on one of these for a couple of years. Brilliant machine.


Yes, sure an external card might work. My external Zyxel wireless card still does wonders.

Thinkcentre has a too big form factor to use in co-location.


----------



## balanga (May 30, 2019)

Lamia said:


> Thinkcentre has a too big form factor to use in co-location.



Is 18.3 x 3.6 x 17.8 cm  too big?!  What are you looking for? You really need something big enough to accommodate a hard disk.


----------



## Lamia (May 30, 2019)

Thinkcentre is more or less a Desktop PC than a (custom) server. Think of sheevaplug/Pandaboard in its casing/etc. Mini ITX rocks.


----------



## balanga (May 30, 2019)

Just compare the size of your Mini ITX with what I've suggested. There's hardly any difference.

Incidentally, if you are familiar with Mini ITX boards have you ever seen anything which will allow a DVB-S2 card such as this to be attached? I don't really know if it's possible...


----------



## balanga (May 30, 2019)

balanga said:


> Do you mean like this ? Actually I think I may well have one of those. Not sure if FreeBSD drivers exist, but I'll try and dig it out and try it.



I managed to find it.

`dmesg`:-

```
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x0d8c USB PnP Sound Device> at usbus0
uhid0 on uhub0
uhid0: <vendor 0x0d8c USB PnP Sound Device, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 4> on usbus0
uaudio0 on uhub0
uaudio0: <vendor 0x0d8c USB PnP Sound Device, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 4> on usbus0
uaudio0: Play: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Play: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 48000 Hz, 1 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 44100 Hz, 1 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: No MIDI sequencer.
pcm0: <USB audio> on uaudio0
uaudio0: HID volume keys found.
```

`lsusb`:-

```
Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen0.2: ID 0d8c:013c C-Media Electronics, Inc. CM108 Audio Controller
Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen0.4: ID 04e8:61b5 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd M3 Portable Hard Drive 2TB
Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen0.3: ID 413c:2003 Dell Computer Corp. Keyboard
Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen0.1: ID 0000:0000
```

What do I need to do to see if I can get any sound out of it?


----------



## balanga (May 30, 2019)

balanga said:


> What do I need to do to see if I can get any sound out of it?



Just plug in some speakers and play your favourite track....


----------



## Lamia (May 30, 2019)

balanga said:


> Just plug in some speakers and play your favourite track....


Balanga, were you serious when you asked that question? I saw that the stick was an archaic one like my wireless card. There must have been a driver for it..
I would have expected that if dmesg showed you that. Simply dance to the giggling in your hearing sensory part of the body.


----------



## balanga (May 31, 2019)

Lamia said:


> Thinkcentre is more or less a Desktop PC than a (custom) server. Think of sheevaplug/Pandaboard in its casing/etc. Mini ITX rocks.



Check this out.

I think I'll ask Santa to get me one for Christmas


----------

